
FBI has database of 640M photos for facial recognition - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/446921-watchdog-fbi-has-access-to-640m-photos-for-facial-recognition-searches
======
mdorazio
How many does Facebook have? It has often seemed to me like the best way to
identify criminals would be to get special access to the Facebook face
matching service for photo tagging and go from there.

